# Idea for the next showdown



## palladini (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey, the Feb holiday is coming up, how about a throwdown, only open to those above the snow line.  You would have to show a picture or video of the participant(s) out in the snow, wearing winter gear, next or working on their BBQ or Smoker. This would make some of the folks who think Smoking or BBQing in cold weather is a NO NO, outside for a new adventure and they might learn that this is OK to do.

By saying above the snow line, remember, we have had snow in some strange place already this year, so make it any place it has snowed since the last throwdown.

You may or may not take some or all the above ideas and make showdown, then delete this thread.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2016)

The snow would exclude alot of people thou.  

We want anyone to be able to enter.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 6, 2016)

What is snow?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> What is snow?


Hey Mike, how about a Live Crawfish Throwdown?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## link (Jan 7, 2016)

I am in Michigan and have no snow. So I would just be standing by my smoker as usual.


----------



## palladini (Jan 7, 2016)

OK, I do realize C Farmer, that might exclude a lot of people, but like I said, you have had to snow fall since the last throwdown, I live in a place where in the next few days it is going to snow  And if you look at this web page - http://www.brantfordweather.ca/html/doppler_radar.php   Go to bottom of that page and look at the bottom doppler image, the blue is snow, where do we set the line?


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hey Mike, how about a Live Crawfish Throwdown?...:biggrin: ...JJ



JJ has my vote....wait, do I even get a vote?  Doesn't matter, you already have it.

Smoke it up
William
I mean Boil em up
William


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion, Palladini. In a Throwdown there can be no line based on Geography, Weather or major limiting factor. Can our Canadian friends participate in a " Smokin' by the Built-in Pool and Palm Tree " Throwdown? There is only a common Food type or Holiday/Event theme. No member is ever excluded. It is the middle of the Summer in Australia, I doubt those guys will see snow anytime soon. There are hundreds of Florida and Texas members, they too would be excluded. We keep these Throwdowns open to any member that wishes to participate. Thanks again and feel free to make other food based Throwdown suggestions...JJ


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hey Mike, how about a Live Crawfish Throwdown?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me!  I also like that pool and palm tree thowdown that you mentioned!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## palladini (Jan 7, 2016)

Last time I checked my weather site (link ot it in above comment)  it was snowing in Texas,


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm in the DFW area, if you find snow in my yard, it fell out some junkie's pocket.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm in the DFW area, if you find snow in my yard, it fell out some junkie's pocket.


I have family in San Angelo and San Antonio. The weather has been Sunny and in the 60's and 70's the last couple weeks. These guys are Retired Air Force but from PA. They been driving in feet of snow since kids and laugh at how the area schools, government and businesses are shutdown for the 1/2" of snow they see for one day, 2 maybe 3 times each winter...JJ


----------



## palladini (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyway, this weekend, I am going to throw a Beef roast in the slow cooker, with some onions and a container of beef broth and a few shakes of fiery habanero & roasted garlic spice mix and cook it for 7 1/2 hours while I think about what we up here do for our Feb Holiday.  Ours is called Family Day and is on the 15th of the month.

What is the USA Holiday in Feb called and is it celebrated in any other Countries around the world?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

Palladini said:


> Anyway, this weekend, I am going to throw a Beef roast in the slow cooker, with some onions and a container of beef broth and a few shakes of fiery habanero & roasted garlic spice mix and cook it for 7 1/2 hours while I think about what we up here do for our Feb Holiday.  Ours is called Family Day and is on the 15th of the month.
> 
> What is the USA Holiday in Feb called and is it celebrated in any other Countries around the world?


FEB 14th Valentines Day...Price of Candy and Flowers, Red Roses in particular, Doubles or Triples... Got to keep the Ladies Happy...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





FEB 15th 2016 (Third Monday) Presidents Day...Banks, Schools and Government Offices closed...JJ


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hey Mike, how about a Live Crawfish Throwdown?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it on!  













crawfish.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jan 8, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice...Thankfully I been there. Good eats! My youngest daughter's a Fan too...JJ













DSCN0143.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ May 29, 2012


















DSCN0148.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ May 29, 2012


----------



## gibsorz (Jan 9, 2016)

We don't have crawfish up here. 

Jimmy, I think it would end a little differently if the young one were to try that with our "crawfish". 






(Image not mine)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

My apologies that the tread got Hijacked and on a tangent....A Crawfish, Yabby, Lobster Throwdown would be something all members would have the opportunity to participate in over the course of a month these things run...JJ


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 10, 2016)

Possessing, importing or transporting live crawfish is illegal in Arizona. Lobsters and all other shellfish are a go.


----------



## palladini (Jan 11, 2016)

I throw this idea out.  It has to be smoked, and is not to be the main dish, more like something you would have when having friends over for the Super Bowl or a Friday night card game, that kind of thing.

What do you all think about that one, no restriction on where you live or have snow or non of that crap.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 11, 2016)

Palladini said:


> I throw this idea out.  It has to be smoked, and is not to be the main dish, more like something you would have when having friends over for the Super Bowl or a Friday night card game, that kind of thing.
> 
> What do you all think about that one, no restriction on where you live or have snow or non of that crap.


Like an ABT or something?


----------



## palladini (Jan 11, 2016)

I think ABT would pass this test, I am sure other folks her will chime in here with ideas.

I already have an Idea, but you will see when the video is made


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm just curious to know if the next one will be announced in time for folks to do it, and then will we know who actually won....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2016)

Palladini said:


> I throw this idea out.  It has to be smoked, and is not to be the main dish, more like something you would have when having friends over for the Super Bowl or a Friday night card game, that kind of thing.
> 
> What do you all think about that one, no restriction on where you live or have snow or non of that crap.


 I think Feb 2012 was the last Appetizer/Snacks Throwdown...So that is a great idea! There was some creative stuff in that one...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2016)

Has there been a dutch oven or cast iron throw down? That would be a fun one to do.


----------



## smokedout13 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm down for what you take to super bowl. Easy and everyone can participate


----------



## palladini (Jan 13, 2016)

smokedout13 said:


> I'm down for what you take to super bowl. Easy and everyone can participate


When and where is the Super Bowl this year?  Sorry folks, I follow NASCAR only, and it starts Feb 12


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2016)

Superbowl 50 is Feb 7, Levi's Stadium, Santa Clara, California. Don't know who yet...JJ


----------



## palladini (Jan 18, 2016)

OK Then, let’s make it something tailgaters would make, not the main course, but the side.   It would have to contain something smoked or off the BBQ, either wholly or as part of the entry.

Although I have never been to place where the activity of tailgating was happening or nor would one think of doing that at anywhere I have been, but in saying that, I have seen enough videos of these tailgaters at various places and I would be up for the challenge.

OK, now what does the group think?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 30, 2016)

The clock is winding down on the Super Bowl thing… This will be a spring break throw-down  before we know it.


----------



## luce (Feb 2, 2016)

A Superbowl Apps Touchdown/Throwdown!*

*Trademark in process


----------



## smoking602 (Feb 2, 2016)

I recently made some Cheesy  Bacon Wrapped Chicken Thighs from jeff's newsletter and it was freaking AMAZING! we shoudl have a throwdown to see what new ideas or variations people can do with that

http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-28-2016-cheesy-smoked-bacon-wrapped-chicken-thighs


----------



## newburydave (Feb 19, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> What is snow?


It's that four letter word that I came south to avoid. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





......dave

(actually in my former part of the cold and dark it usually comes as icy hardpack or black ice)


----------



## palladini (Mar 17, 2016)

Newburydave said:


> It's that four letter word that I came south to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a very nice winter here in my section of Canada, very little snow, although there is more in this weeks forecast for night time over the next couple of days, but my 2 indoor/out thermometers have been as high as 69 over the last 3 weeks, several times.  Since I started this post, I have planted and replanted in to larger pots, my Salsa and Hot Pepper Sauce garden.  We have to come up with something here folks, March Break is on here in Canada as I type this.  We have it lucky in this town, we have fellow who runs his own website for weather in the town - http://www.brantfordweather.ca/index.php, go visit it and see

And just as note, my Video Editing Beast of a Computer has died, and I have no idea when it will be fixed, living on a disability income does have it;s drawbacks


----------



## houdi (May 21, 2016)

I'm new to this site and not sure if I'm in the correct place to ask this but My husband was given a wood build smoke house, we used it last summer but through the Winter it grew mold. What can he use to clean it? I thought vinegar would be good he just wants to start a hot fire and kill it that way. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 29, 2016)

Houdi said:


> I'm new to this site and not sure if I'm in the correct place to ask this but My husband was given a wood build smoke house, we used it last summer but through the Winter it grew mold. What can he use to clean it? I thought vinegar would be good he just wants to start a hot fire and kill it that way. Any ideas are welcome.



Hi Houdi, just found your post. Try posting in in General, you will get a better response.

The wood smoke house, what temperature can it run at a maximum? 

If you can get it hot enough it will kill/burn any bacteria. You have to be careful what you use on the inside as the wood can adsorb any chemicals then release toxins when heated.


----------

